# Don't know what to do anymore.



## livinsad (Oct 20, 2011)

Our relationship started when we were extremely young and we are still pretty young, only in our first 20's. When our relationship started, everything was good. He was a gentlemen, he was devoted to me and I was his everything. Because of my ignorance, my parents strict upbringing and my rebellious side, I left my home to be able to spend more time with him as my parents did not accept the relationship. We were lovebirds, everybody knew we cared about each other deeply and would do anything for each other. We got our own place, started living together and that is where the problems started. I was called a spoiled brat on my birthday, I expected "too much," I was "stupid" and I needed to be brought into reality. I confess, growing up I was a spoiled daddy's girl with everything given to me. I tried to change but he just kept going at it constantly and we grew apart. We were both using drugs at the time and my mood swings had gone from bad to horrible. 
Coming down to the point, we now have a nine month old daughter and nothing has gotten better except there is no more drugs in our systems. I get snapped at daily, I get inuendos were I am supposed to be stupid, I get screamed at on the weekends and I get chastised for not having a job after my daughter was born. My pregnancy was a nightmare and my baby was born premature. I cry constantly and I do not know what to do anymore. This is affecting my personality, my friendships, my interaction with people, my school, my drive to fulfill my dreams. 
I have tried talking it out, pointing out both of our flaws. I have gone to the point where I turn violent towards him to get him to see what he does to me when he does not think things out before acting them out. We have come to a point were we barely are intimate with each other anymore. I get depressed thinking of how beautiful our relationship used to be when it first started. I love him and I do not want to leave him. I admit, I have failed in the past but I have never gone as far as having sex with somebody else, I just can not bring myself to do it.
I looked up free counseling and I came upon this website and I am _pleading for help. I do not want to end this relationship but i also do not want my daughter to suffer having to split her life between both parents because they did not try hard enough to stick together. I am the one always trying to come up with solutions but I have run out of energy fighting against something/someone who does not see his faults. What can I do?_


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

"I do not want to end my relationship!"

Why? Do you enjoy being called stupid? Getting yelled at? put down? You are in an abusive, toxic relationship. Do you want better for your daughter? Do you want better for you? if so, you will end this. Its not healthy nor productive. You are worried you don't want to have to split your daughter between the both of you, so which is worse, doing that or staying in a situation where your daughter is learning this is acceptable behavior?


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Who let the troll in? :lol:


----------

